# How to Source Lange Straps? Color Options?



## tunadubby

Dear Experts,

I am looking to add a brown strap for my saxonia, which brought me much joy with its standard black strap. My usual AD wasn't able to provide any discount on the straps, so I'd like to find alternative sources. Do you have recommendations?

Also, what shades of brown options does ALS provide?

Thank you!


----------



## CFR

You probably won't find much of a discount from the $370 list price because the mark-up on straps is less than it is on watches. Also, personally, quite a few folks think the older Lange straps had nicer colors, a nicer finish (a bit shinier), and often a nicer shape. IIRC, Lange currently offers 2-3 shades of brown (including "red-brown," which is probably my favorite). But even within that same color name, there can be considerable variation (e.g., the "red-brown" I saw 6 years ago looks totally different from today's "red-brown"). If getting to a Lange AD with a decent strap selection is tough, then you should seriously consider just getting a custom aftermarket strap made somewhere. They're probably less expensive and you'll get exactly what you want.

Below is a sample order that I had placed back when I used to get Hadley Roma custom straps made for Lange watches. If you're unfamiliar w/HR, these look like Lange straps, they're relatively cheap, and they're made in the US -- it's been quite a few years since I've ordered one, though. Many online dealers can order Hadley Roma straps -- in the past, I used Freda Watch Straps (Kenny) and Lonestar Watches (Walt) before, all with good luck. I have a thin wrist (6") and use deployant buckles, which is why the short side of the strap seems extremely short. Here are the specs:

(1) Material: Alligator or Crocodile ("Alligator 2005" Series)
(2) Grain: Wide/bamboo tiles, not small/random scales/tiles
(3) Color: Chestnut or Cognac (NOT dark chocolate brown)
(4) Finish: Matte or Semi-Gloss (NOT high-gloss)
(5) Length: 52mm x 111mm
(6) Width: 20mm (lugs) x 16mm (buckle)
(7) Tip shape: Rounded/boxed tip on long end, not pointed


----------



## MJACLA09

CFR said:


> You probably won't find much of a discount from the $370 list price because the mark-up on straps is less than it is on watches. Also, personally, quite a few folks think the older Lange straps had nicer colors, a nicer finish (a bit shinier), and often a nicer shape. IIRC, Lange currently offers 2-3 shades of brown (including "red-brown," which is probably my favorite). But even within that same color name, there can be considerable variation (e.g., the "red-brown" I saw 6 years ago looks totally different from today's "red-brown"). If getting to a Lange AD with a decent strap selection is tough, then you should seriously consider just getting a custom aftermarket strap made somewhere. They're probably less expensive and you'll get exactly what you want.
> 
> Below is a sample order that I had placed back when I used to get Hadley Roma custom straps made for Lange watches. If you're unfamiliar w/HR, these look like Lange straps, they're relatively cheap, and they're made in the US -- it's been quite a few years since I've ordered one, though. Many online dealers can order Hadley Roma straps -- in the past, I used Freda Watch Straps (Kenny) and Lonestar Watches (Walt) before, all with good luck. I have a thin wrist (6") and use deployant buckles, which is why the short side of the strap seems extremely short. Here are the specs:
> 
> (1) Material: Alligator or Crocodile ("Alligator 2005" Series)
> (2) Grain: Wide/bamboo tiles, not small/random scales/tiles
> (3) Color: Chestnut or Cognac (NOT dark chocolate brown)
> (4) Finish: Matte or Semi-Gloss (NOT high-gloss)
> (5) Length: 52mm x 111mm
> (6) Width: 20mm (lugs) x 16mm (buckle)
> (7) Tip shape: Rounded/boxed tip on long end, not pointed


Great info, thank you.

I tried to get a light gray strap for my Datograph that I've seen on a selected split second and Lange can't supply them thru their Boutiques. I've emailed Walt at Lonestar this AM.


----------



## CFR

Very cool. On Walt's site, for his Hadley Roma (HR) custom straps, you'll see a pic of a Langematik Perpetual Calendar on a navy blue HR strap. I took that pic and sent it to Walt probably 10 years ago. I happen to be wearing that watch right now, on the same strap, and the strap still looks fantastic.


----------



## MJACLA09

CFR said:


> Very cool. On Walt's site, for his Hadley Roma (HR) custom straps, you'll see a pic of a Langematik Perpetual Calendar on a navy blue HR strap. I took that pic and sent it to Walt probably 10 years ago. I happen to be wearing that watch right now, on the same strap, and the strap still looks fantastic.


I've ordered my strap from him today. Looking forward to it arriving.

Thats is a great looking watch. I've got a Lange Perp like yours all black I may change straps on.


----------



## CFR

Ah nice. Do you mean that you have the WG Perpetual with the all-black dial? Or the PT one like mine but with a black strap? I wasn't sure.


----------



## MJACLA09

CFR said:


> Ah nice. Do you mean that you have the WG Perpetual with the all-black dial? Or the PT one like mine but with a black strap? I wasn't sure.


Sorry black face wg.


----------



## Babka

You can also email NY. I believe the main person in charge there was Alkis who is no longer there. But I'm sure they can help. I have seen basic colors but did see some older straps in bright blue which they said they don't have now. It was quite nice. So, CFR is indeed correct.


----------

